# Anyone out there digging root?



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

The plant survival rate this year is much better than the last 2 years with all the drought!It appears the seed crop is down because of lack of pollination but all other aspects seem to be good in comparison. Anyone else hitting the woods?


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you mean ginger? As far as I know we don't have any near us, but I'd be interested in how you handle it. Do you collect it just for yourself, or do you sell it? Do you have someone to whom you sell everything, or do you also sell to individuals? How do you dry it - is it difficult to prepare for winter storage? We use a lot of ginger, and I usually try to get it on sale, grate it and freeze it in 2-tbsp clumps. I'd be very interested in trying wild-grown rather than grocery store ginger.
Kit


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Ginseng not ginger.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I just read that Pa Game Wardens a rrested a guy for digging ginseng out of season, just happened recently, didn't know there was a season.....


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Didn't used to be but since so many poachers dig so early and don't allow the seed to mature and carry on they had to do something.This is a strange time for it to be out of season. Seasons are regulated by each state. Here in Indiana the season opens sept 1 'till when ever. 
Most likely the charges stem from the person trying to sell to a registered buyer who could tell by the condition of the root that something was up. Sounds like a bad thing but in actuality it is a needed law.Not digging until the plant has time to reproduce and not digging until the plant reaches a certain age age just helps to ensure it will not become endangered. The prices fluctuate and this year are running at $600 and up per pound so that's a big deal if you happen to be unemployed.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I just read about it in an enforcement digest, might have been older news.....


----------

